# Gtir Ecu ?



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

OK as you know I'm trying to narrow down my low 
dyno #. Someone mentioned to me that they know 
of someone who has a GTIR motor also and got low 
dyno # off of the JWT ECU also. They put in a 
GTIR ECU and gained 20+ whp.
3 questons
Does this ECU differ that much from what JWT does?
Can I use the GTIR ECU with the 50lb inj & cbra MAF?
Has anyone else heard this? 
Pleading for help! Joel


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Joel, even with the GTI-r's ecu you can't just add a cobra AFM and some 50lb/hr injectors without having the ecu modified for these additions. Unfortunately, you would still have to send the ECU to JWT or a reputable nissan ecu tech and have them make the necessary modifications to accept your new additions. JWt's ecu's are eprommed and remapped in-house so what they give you is what you got. The only real way to get a better understanding of the validity of service is do a before JWT dyno run and an after JWT dyno run which is still gonna cost some cheddar. Or better yet, get a standalone and save yourself some of the drama with constantly removing your ecu and sending it to be reprogrammed everytime you do a mod. The best way to effectively test any computer especially a JWT is to do it right at their facility on their dynomometer. Unfortunately for some of us don't have a JWT in our town or within driving distances.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

I see said the blind man. I'm afraid of stand alone because of price and the fact that I believe they're not user friendly (idiot proof)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'm afraid of stand alone because of price and the fact that I believe they're not user friendly (idiot proof) Nothing is idiot proof not even JWT's set ups and I know this first hand. Because of an AFM wiring diagram that was not as clear as I had hoped and my own ignorance, I burned my ecu by hooking a wire up in the wrong place and back to California went my ECU. There are some decent standalone sytems that offer you flexibility without the use of a laptop. I didn't know what I was doing either, but it didn't take long to learn and for the $1200.00 I spent, I was going to learn, regardless.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

Actually the JWT ECUs for the SE-Rs are idiot-proof. You don't have to mess with the wiring, you simply unplug your stock ECU and plug in the JWT unit.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Actually the JWT ECUs for the SE-Rs are idiot-proof.


 If you can make such a claim then I won't debate with you about it. I figure you would have more experience at dealing with the company since you've spent some good money with them and probably got some good results from the services you paid for. There's a handful of cats here with 240's and SE-R's that thumb there noses at the untimely death of their engine's and most of them point the finger at the ECU which they had reprogrammed at JWT. Whereas there's another guy with a 240 that's balling heavily with his JWT contolled ECU. I can't really speak for anyone of these guys and why their engines went "poof", but I can assure you that JWT does somethings right To each his own!!! No two engines function/perform the same and I still say that you guys that stay near JWT's facilities got an advantage on people from afar who too rely on the JWT gang to give them the hook up with nissan ecu reprogramming. I read what you've done to your car Zaq and I'm impressed with your attention to detail. You seem to have left no stone unturned and I know for a definite fact that you spent a very moddest penny on some of the services you got. I'm not going to go on anymore as my experiences with JWT are very limited and more custom as well as experimental, but Zaq can give you guys a better insight as to what might be good for your particular application especially the SR20 family. All yours Zaq!!!!!!!!!!


----------

